# Corsair GS600 vs TX650...



## N@m@n (Jul 11, 2012)

What are the difference between the two PSU


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2012)

tx650*v2* is much better as it uses good quality capacitors with low ripple factor. Thus its more durable and safe, and higher efficiency.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 11, 2012)

What is you budget & Config?

TX650V2 is superior than GS600.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> What is you budget & Config?
> 
> TX650V2 is superior than GS600.



5000 is budget and config not finally decided but looks like this
i5 2500k
asus maximus iv gene
msi 7850 power
corsair vengeance 2sticks of 4gb
cm hyper 212 evo
seagate 1tb hd
asus 24x od


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

^Seasonic sII 520w will suffice for you.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Seasonic sII 520w will suffice for you.



how much is it 4...?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

Around 3.7-4k.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 12, 2012)

Seasonic SII 620 W will be better because it will provide more OCing headroom. Costs around 5k.

And instead of corsair vengeance, get g-skill ripjawsX 2x4 GB 1600 mhz cl9.

One more suggestion. Post a new thread in pc section regarding your rig, and don't forget to fill the questionnaire. It'll help you better in finalising the components. Do it now.


----------



## Alok (Jul 12, 2012)

Just for info i got gs600 for 3.9k.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 12, 2012)

Get GS600 @4K

Avoid seasonic as of now. Seasonic PSUs becoming rare entity in the market. So I guess, you will face RMA problems after 1-2 years.
Cause their might not be any PSUs to replace.


----------



## yochan (Jul 14, 2012)

whats  the cost of tx650 n gs 700? 

gs 700 is supposed to be cheaper than tx650.it also has a blue led fan my friend has it n it looks awsome through side window


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2012)

^^ TX650v2 is much better than GS700 though.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

yochan said:


> whats  the cost of tx650 n gs 700?
> 
> gs 700 is supposed to be cheaper than tx650.it also has a blue led fan my friend has it n it looks awsome through side window



Quality and efficiency of TX650V2 is better than that of GS700.
Get TX650V2 over GS700.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 15, 2012)

TX650v2 looks the best option but its price have gone up 
Was 5500 few days ago now it is 6190


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

Go to local market. Price haven't increased at local market a bit.


----------

